# Where to get parts



## ccmnova (Dec 28, 2009)

I have a variety of engines, mostly Arnold but also Kato, Minitrix, Atlas, etc. I'm looking for sources for parts for these - mainly new motors. Are there any good sources for these components ?


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

Here goes a start for your Arnold Locos & Trix parts as well

http://www.reynaulds.com/pricelist/Arnold.aspx


----------

